# Raymarine a 128 combo



## BASS ACKWARDS (Mar 21, 2010)

Anybody running this Raymarine a128 combo? Wanted some opinions before i pull the trigger? Looking at the cpt100 chirp transducer also. Any thoughts?


----------

